
You're boring - brm
http://sethgodin.typepad.com/seths_blog/2009/01/youre-boring.html
======
yan
Speaking of boring, Godin posts are starting to become it. Beautifully devoid
of information and full of feel-good goo that people eat up. The information
transfer in his blog is close to zero, even if the occasional post encourages
conversation.

Seeing the blog as anything other then self-promotion would be a mistake. It
is clear why he chooses quantity over quality; he doesn't want to disappear
into obscurity just yet, so he makes a daily post to fan the flame.

~~~
ibsulon
The fundamental problem with many of these blogs is there's only so much
information one person has stored up in their life. After that, there's only
so much we can say.

This is likely why Steve Yegge still has interesting things to say - he's not
saying them every day.

~~~
raamdev
That is why I tend not to write about things in my life that have happened in
the past, but rather discuss things I learn, as I learn them. Then, sometimes
years later, people with similar problems find my posts through Google and
thank me (and sometimes I search my own blog for solutions to problems I
remember writing about).

If I find myself with nothing to write on my blog, then I take that as an
indication that I'm not learning enough!

